# help with enlarger



## sadida31 (Aug 10, 2004)

i just purchased an omega A-2 enlarger.  the enlarger is in really good shape everything works and what not, but there was not a negative carrier with it.  does any body know what type of neg carrier i should use with this thing :?: 
thanx


----------

